# John Deere 710D won't Crank/Start



## rich5556 (May 18, 2014)

I realize this is a broad question but I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for why my John Deere 710D won't crank/start. I checked the voltage on the battery at it read 12 volts on both batteries. It basically lights up the panel when I switch the key to on but when I try to turn it on, I hear nothing.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Real common with equipment that has numerous safety switches that can be at fault. To avoid a lot of guessing it's best have a wiring schematic and work backwards from the starter solenoid until you find the switch that has current. The culprit switch will be one between that and the solenoid.

To bypass all safeties and check the starter for function, go through the starting procedure by setting the brake, trans. in neutral, chock wheels etc. etc. and jump the starter directly.


----------



## rich5556 (May 18, 2014)

Doh'! Gear not in neutral.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

keep that up rich5556, and you'll become a trouble shootin' guru!!


----------



## rich5556 (May 18, 2014)

Haha. It's a love hate relationship with those "doh!" moments. At least it was an easy and inexpensive fix


----------

